# Introducing Spinning Wheels by Sheep Banks



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I am making a line of spinning wheels.
1. Plain Jane








2. Fashionable Jane-some carving
3. Stylista Jane-spindle legs, cut out carved wheel

Plain Jane with 3 bobbins is $185 plus shipping, and Insurance.
[email protected]

I accept paypal.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sbanks said:


> I am making a line of spinning wheels.
> 1. Plain Jane
> 
> 
> ...


would love to see a picture of the finished wheel


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo-hoo! you made a spinning wheel! good job!

What is her ratio? 

Have you had any trouble with the flyer jumping out of it's groove (when the bobbin is really full, esp) ?

What is she made of?

Great work.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

They will be made out of Pine, copper orifice, steel, flyer rod.
No problems with her yet.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bobbin lead, where will the brake band be?


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

There is a whorl between the orifice and the flyer. I don't think it is on there in this pic but the band is. it is the silver spring hanging off of this side of the table. It goes down towards the front thru an eye hook, over the whorl, and there is a takeup knob on the other side.

I have not glued any of the parts on the prototype as I had to take it apart for the pattern design. Going to lumber yard tomorrow and getting the last of the parts I need for the "new" wheel.

I will try to make a video and post it on my web page. I will post an announcement when it is ready.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! You have to be one of the more creative and ambitious people I know. Good luck with the sales. Post pictures of finished products and keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes the 2 by 3 gets cut off. This one has a cabinet grade plywood as the wheel. The new ones will be either pine or oak.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Wow! That's really ingenious. I'd love to see the finished product.


----------

